# My beloved Hamish



## Linda Buchan (Apr 9, 2018)

On 24th July we lost our red fox lab Hamish. He was 12 years old. The pain is unbelievable. We have a collie Molly aged 9 years and she is missing her companion. He wasn't just a pet to us, he was a member of our family and I wake up each morning and it's hard. I think, another say without my boy. I know he had a long and happy life and know he was ready to go. He had laryngeal paralysis and was unable to breath properly. We got the vet in and he passed away in his home with his family around him. I am glad he isn't suffering anymore, but I miss him so. I miss hearing his tail wagging against the floor, and I miss him coming to greet me when I come in the door with my slipper in his mouth. I love him sitting beside me when I am sitting outside. It's awful. I think about him and his sweet face all the time. Memories are lovely but so painful right now. I can't bear the thought of never seeing him again. I am getting his ashes back on Thursday because I want him home with us where he belongs. I remember my step dad saying to my mum that his dog was there in the room before he died. He could tell what was real and so I doubt he was hallucinating. I cling to the thought that when my time comes, I will see him again. My family are a great support and we are all spending a lot of time with Molly who has been howling now and again. But it is the missing him that's the worst right now.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

You will see your boy again xxxxxx


----------



## Linda Buchan (Apr 9, 2018)

Tiggers said:


> You will see your boy again xxxxxx


Thank you xxx


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

We lost our beloved dog aged 15 just over four years ago. While the pain does ease a little with time, never a day passes when I do not think about her. We have her ashes in a small oak casket.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your lovely dog. x They certainly are more than "just pets", they are part of our family, and the grief we feel is very real. Take comfort in that he wasn't alone and frightened when he slipped away. As far as he was concerned, he just went to sleep and was surrounded by those he loved. When he closed his eyes for the last time, the last people he saw were those who loved him. I truly think they love us in their own way. 
Remember the good times and allow yourself time to grieve.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad - sorry for your loss


----------



## Linda Buchan (Apr 9, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Very sad - sorry for your loss


Thank you


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Dear Linda and family and Molly, very sorry for your lost of beloved Hamish.
We understand the pain, it's just a few months since our beautiful boy Benji crossed over to the Rainbow bridge. Please keep well.
Veronica


----------

